# Öffenlicher Bereich > Witziges >  Ausgefallener Sex

## konradadenauer

Habe ich mich schon damit geoutet, dass ich auf

ausgefallenen

Sex stehe?

Nein? Dann mache ich es hiermit:

Montags: ausgefallen

Dienstags: ausgefallen

Mittwochs:

----------


## schiene

::  deswegen warst du so lange nicht mehr hier,hab mir schon Sorgen gemachz  ::

----------


## Didi-K

> Habe ich mich schon damit geoutet, dass ich auf
> 
> ausgefallenen
> 
> Sex stehe?
> 
> Nein? Dann mache ich es hiermit:
> 
> Montags: ausgefallen
> ...


Hört sich nach katholischer Kirche an ...   ::

----------


## wein4tler

Didi-K, die Katholen haben doch die Missionarsstellung.   ::

----------


## Didi-K

> Didi-K, die Katholen haben doch die Missionarsstellung.


Missionare ... sind das nicht die Männer, die immer bei den Kannibalen im Kochtopf sitzen ... ?   :: 


Bei der Gelegenheit fällt mir folgendes ein:

Ein Missionar im afrikanischen Busch fällt in eine Fallgrube und kommt nicht mehr raus. Nach einiger Zeit kommt ein Schwarzer vorbei, der ihm anbietet: "Tod oder Hubba-bubba". Der Missi weiß nicht, was Hubba-bubba ist und stimmt dem zu. Der Schwatte holt ihn aus der Grube raus, dreht ihn um und verpasst ihm eine saftige Nummer von hinten. "Aha", denkt der Missi, "das also ist Hubba-bubba".

Stunden später, der Missi ist weiter gegangen, fällt er schon wieder in eine Fallgrube. Wieder das gleiche Spiel: nach einer Weile kommt eine Gruppe von 4 Schwarzen vorbei und sagen: "Tod oder Hubba-bubba". Der Missi stöhnt auf, war es doch beim ersten Mal schon schlimm genug, aber er will da ja raus und stimmt zu. Die Schwarzen holen ihn also wieder raus und vollziehen Hubba-bubba. Danach kann der Missi weiter gehen.

Nun ja, der Weg des Missionars ist noch lang und natürlich fällt er wieder in eine Grube. Diesmal kommt ein ganzer Stamm vorbei: "Tod oder Hubba-bubba". - "Nein", denkt der Missi, "einen ganzen Stamm halte ich nicht aus, das ist zuviel" und er wählt "Tod". 
Die Schwarzen holen ihn aus der Grube raus und beraten. Dann verkündet der Häuptling das Urteil: "Tod durch Hubba-bubba!"

 ::

----------


## walter

Der ist gut   ::

----------


## resci

> [Der Missi weiß nicht, was Hubba-bubba ist und stimmt dem zu.


was is denn jetz nu Huba Hubba   ::  genau ?

Wenns ihr aber mir nicht sagen wollt, dann werd ich morgen meinen obersten Cheffe fragen, der ist auch nen ganz Schwarzer aus dem Afrika. Der wirds mir dann schon sagen.

----------


## Didi-K

> Zitat von Didi-K
> 
> [Der Missi weiß nicht, was Hubba-bubba ist und stimmt dem zu.
> 
> 
> was is denn jetz nu Huba Hubba   genau ?
> 
> Wenns ihr aber mir nicht sagen wollt, dann werd ich morgen meinen obersten Cheffe fragen, der ist auch nen ganz Schwarzer aus dem Afrika. Der wirds mir dann schon sagen.


Lass es dir doch mal zeigen ...   ::

----------


## resci

xxxxxxxx xxxxx xxxxxxxx xxxxxx xxxxxxxx xxxxx xxxxx

_gelöscht, 
sonst heists noch ich sei ein hubba hubba täteräää  _

----------


## TeigerWutz

zum thema passend....

Kommt ein Mann zum Arzt. Nach der Untersuchung fragt der Arzt: "Wie ofthaben
Sie Sex?" "So dreimal die Woche." Meint der Arzt: "Na, bei Ihrer
Bombenkonstitution könnten Sie aber dreimal am Tag!" Sagt der Mann: "Ich
weiß, aber als katholischer Pfarrer auf dem Land geht das nicht so einfach


zum missionar ergaenzend....

Ein Missionar wird ins tiefste Afrika berufen.
Nach 2 - monatiger segensreicher Tätigkeit, wagt er eine Frage an die Einheimischen: " Was macht ihr eigentlich wenn euch die Lust überkommt, zeitweise braucht doch jeder eine Frau".
Darauf bekommt er zur Antwort: " Das ist ja gerade unser Problem, wir sind ein Stamm, bei dem es keine Frauen gibt".
" Na und was macht ihr dann?"
"Wir nehmen uns halt ein Krokodil".

Der Missionar denkt sich, die sind ja pervers und stürzt sich wieder in seine Arbeit.
Nach weiteren 2 Monaten wird der Drang aber unerträglich und er entschließt sich es den Einheimischen gleichzutun - schnappt sich das nächste Krokodil und besorgts ihm nach allen Regel der Kunst.

Auf einmal hört er lautes Gelächter vom Rande der Lichtung. Er dreht sich um und sieht ca. 200 Schwarze wie sie sich vor Lachen den Bauch halten.

" Ihr habt doch gesagt, ich soll mir ein Krokodil nehmen?"

" Ja schon, aber nicht so ein häßliches!"

----------


## schiene

noch nen nettes Liedchen zum Thema  ::  

[youtube:36bdb8az]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sEyChcuDb6s[/youtube:36bdb8az]

----------

